# Look Mum No Hands



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another extremely local place for me, on Old Street just off Clerkenwell Road. It's also a bike workshop and has accessories as well as actual bikes! Excellent food and breakfast options as well as Square Mile Beans.

2 excellent shots of the new red brick as well as a decent pain au chocolat.

Could be my new local (sorry st. Ali's).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If anyone has seen The Cycle Show on Channel 4 recently then they will also have seen shots of this cafe in the background.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

The place looks awesome. The sandwiches look delicious.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going back here later today to get my bike fixed and get a cheeky espresso









So handy having all these functions in one great cafe.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Could be my new local (sorry st. Ali's).


Did you not like it at St. Ali? I'm probably going to pop round there tomorrow for some beans to try at home.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Did you not like it at St. Ali? I'm probably going to pop round there tomorrow for some beans to try at home.


So I had a sneaky espresso at St Ali's today on my way past and it was pretty tasty but having just had another fantastic shot of the new Red Brick I'm torn between the two places.

I'll probably attend both of them. I know the new 'cult of seen espresso' or whatever St Ali's call their espresso blend is a new blend and they were thinking of changing the ratio.

30/70 Ethiopian/Honduran is the old blend, I'd possibly wait for the 50/50 blend to be roasted.

So handy having both these places so local as they both sell fresh beans!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I had an aeropress when I went last week and was impressed. I'll give the espresso a crack tomorrow. What sort of markup from online prices doees the bike shop do on SqM beans?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a shot of Red Brick from Look Mum No Hands today. It was fantastic; best I've had so far. It was equalled by a shot later in the day at Curators coffee - a little different but just as good.

I felt a little out of place since I didn't have a Mac Book.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> I had a shot of Red Brick from Look Mum No Hands today. It was fantastic; best I've had so far. It was equalled by a shot later in the day at Curators coffee - a little different but just as good.
> 
> I felt a little out of place since I didn't have a Mac Book.


I have to be brutally honest, I thought the shot of red brick from look mum was better than the one from kaffeine. Only ever so slightly but I was getting more of the treacle and blackcurrent at look mum.

Its fine Earlepap just rock up in your lycra cycling shorts and you'll be fine


----------

